
Hokkaido characters - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hokkaido_characters
======
hatsunearu
Not sure why but there seems to be a lot of fake "old" writing systems claimed
by the Japanese.

[https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%98%BF%E6%AF%94%E7%95%99%E6...](https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%98%BF%E6%AF%94%E7%95%99%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97)

There is this thing, which seems to be heavily inspired by the Korean writing
system (just look at it!), but there is no evidence that it was used in the
"old days".

And then there is the crazies in Japan who say this is evidence for some sort
of lost civilization in Japan like Atlantis.

~~~
adrianratnapala
So if I understand the wikipedia artcle about Hokkaido characters, they are
not out-and-out fakes, the seem really to have been used by Ainu people, or by
other who lived in the same area. But that there is argument about who used
them, when and what the inscriptoins mean. Also suspiciously little info on
the wiki page about how old the artificats are.

~~~
Pica_soO
The ainu where law-suited out of existence by PETA for Iomante?

------
derpyderps
gyyfxyxxyx6,(yxf( 6,6,6(,6(6 fyxfyfy fyxft f yyt, ,x(,(. Yxtx5,( and Tyler tf

